# Mice varieties anyone know pics



## sammieanne111 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi, I have never had Mice before A few weeks ago I got 4 rescue mice.. I am fostering them but my hubby has kind of attached himself to them lol...
I have and love Rats, 8 at the moment, I never realised that mice had the same kind of markings as Rats... Silly question but I have 4 totally different looking mice anyone know what they are?

Thanks samx


----------



## Acid (Aug 8, 2011)

they look like fancy mice rather than show mice (show mice have arched backs and they dont have the snipey nose) the black and brown mice look like broken marked black and broken marked chocolate or piebald chocolate, the grey is possibly a lilac or lavender, the slightly browner one looks like a cinamon

you can take a look at the different colours on this website: Varieties of Mice


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

I love mice, such great little characters. I've kept quite a few over the years but the high occurrence of tumours puts me off having anymore, plus I couldnt be bothered with the cleaning out nowadays!


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Acid said:


> they look like fancy mice rather than show mice (show mice have arched backs and they dont have the snipey nose) the black and brown mice look like broken marked black and broken marked chocolate or piebald chocolate, the grey is possibly a lilac or lavender, the slightly browner one looks like a cinamon
> 
> you can take a look at the different colours on this website: Varieties of Mice


Show mice _are _ fancy mice  The only difference is that a show mouse has to be actively shown in a mouse show :wink: Arched backs are more usually a sign of age or a spinal defect, a show breeder wouldn't intentional show a mouse with an arched back as the criteria they want to meet for winning shows is that the mice are to have a "racey body type" 

The little brown and white one may be a pied agouti - is the tip of the hair a darker brown or black to the rest of the hair? If so it's an agouti  The one hiding it's head is a bit hard to tell - I would say either a dove (greyish colour with blue/purprle overtones) or champagne (a champagne colour with a pinkish tinge.) It depends on whether you are in the UK or the US what the colours are called (just to make things even harder :lol Does the little brown one in the second photo have a darker coloured nose? It looks like it in the photo - if so it makes her (I think) burmese  There are oodles of different colour variations and markings on mice, as you pointed out there are many like rat varieties  If you are interested in more on mice varieties and are in the UK the source to check out is the national mouse club: The National Mouse Club | NMC Useful Articles


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

They are adorable i know that! 
Sorry dont know about types


----------

